# Shrimp Molt Shells??



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

I know you're supposed to leave them in the tank for the little guys to munch on for extra calcium..

but how long do I leave it in there? The fishes have been picking at it too.. i'm worried that if I leave it in there for too long it'll get nasty. :C

I got video of Tempura molting the other morning too!

Here you go:





Enjoy!


----------



## bottles151 (Apr 21, 2010)

Good video.
I never leave my crayfish shells in the tank longer than 24hrs. I have found them stuck under pieces of driftwood with a nasty jelly/film on them.


----------



## UnderseaGal (Mar 4, 2014)

Cool video!

I've wondered about the same thing not too long ago when I got my first Amano shrimp. I was told to leave it in, and it always disappears completely in the span of 2-3 days.


----------



## Scampi (Apr 21, 2014)

Yeah I've decided to leave it in a bit longer, it's nearly all disappeared.. I've been tracking where all the pieces go so I can fetch them out today at the very latest. C:


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Moved toCrustaceans/Inverts/Mollusks section!


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

I usually just leave it until my shrimps eat it. If you're worried about water going bad, then you can take it out once it molts and give them calcium. In japan, we give shrimps organic ORGANIC spinach for some extra source of calcium. Or you could always give them cuttlebone or crushed egg shell, but it might be a little harder for them to eat. 
Spinach MUST BE ORGANIC. like no pesticide 

Hope that helped!


----------

